# Newest Addition



## capsoda (May 29, 2008)

Here are a few photos of our newest edition to the future bottle diggers in my family, Grayson John Westberry. Grayson is the little fella. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]  19 inches at 7lbs.


----------



## capsoda (May 29, 2008)

Grayson and big bro Austin.


----------



## capsoda (May 29, 2008)

Look at the diggin claws on that boy!!!


----------



## RedGinger (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations, Cap.  Your pictures made me tear up.  What a beautiful baby.  He'll be diggin' in no time!  See, the baby is so cute I had to edit my spelling lol.


----------



## capsoda (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Lauren, I have been in love with this little guy for  months now. When he first started to move around he would freeze up at the sound of Paw paw's voice. His older bro was the same way.

 More precious than anything is right and the last time anyone but my son called me pops was on another planet in another time. Hardly any of them kept it together long enough to get home. You my friend have made my day as I never tried to forget them, only try to remember the great kids and heros that each of them were.  Thank you bud.


----------



## aridice53 (May 29, 2008)

What a beautiful blessing!!!!
 Congratulations!!!

 Char


----------



## capsoda (May 29, 2008)

That he is Char, that he is. Thanks.


----------



## cordilleran (May 29, 2008)

God bless the children for in their innocence they are closer than any of us adults as to what the creator intended. God bless you and yours in your moment of epiphany.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2008)

Congrats Cappy  pappy,now thats what you call priceless.I would start him out with some baby digging tools to get him ready [8D]   Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2008)

Lobe your a nut case boy.[8D]


----------



## Stardust (May 29, 2008)

God Bless and Congratulations​this is a very special time in​your life.​those little kids​will teach you​so very much​as ​you teach them.​enjoy each ​and​ every​moment​with them​as​They make us see the world in a whole new way!​the best is yet​to come!​~Stardust~​[]​


----------



## karis66 (May 29, 2008)

Congratulation On your new addition He is Beautiful,  Looking at the little guy make me speechless ..


----------



## logueb (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations Cap on the new addition.  I offically became a grand-paw last Friday.  Son and Daughter-In-Law adopted twin 3 year old girls.  They had been Foster parents since Sept. 06.  The twins call me Pop-pa.


----------



## aridice53 (May 29, 2008)

Well, congrats to you too, Buster!! 
 Where's the pictures????

 Char


----------



## glass man (May 29, 2008)

I am very happy for you! Along with digging tools ,also put a guitar in his hands! Those long fingers will take him a long way!


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations, Pap Cap []. That little guy will bring you many joys. ~Jim


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 29, 2008)

Two thumbs up Cappy! And I aint talkin bout the thumb dude either![]  Congrats,  Kelley


----------



## Stardust (May 29, 2008)

[align=center]*logueb*[/align][align=center]*i just got goose bumps*[/align][align=center]* from head to toe*[/align][align=center]*when i went back*[/align][align=center]* and read your a *[/align][align=center]*"POP PA"*[/align][align=center]*too *[/align][align=center]*of  adopted twin 3 year old girls.*[/align][align=center]*Congratulations*[/align][align=center]*and*[/align][align=center]*God Bless All!*[/align][align=center]*Children are*[/align][align=center]*the most*[/align][align=center]*wonderful*[/align][align=center]*gifts*[/align][align=center]*in this world.*[/align][align=center]*In any way*[/align][align=center]*a child *[/align][align=center]*is*[/align][align=center]*placed into*[/align][align=center]*our*[/align][align=center]*families*[/align][align=center]*and*[/align][align=center]* into*[/align][align=center]*our *[/align][align=center]*hearts*[/align][align=center]*it is meant to be.*[/align][align=center]*you and your family*[/align][align=center]*will have lots*[/align][align=center]*of happy*[/align][align=center]*memories*[/align][align=center]*together*[/align][align=center]*forever!*[/align][align=center]*Enjoy, my brother and wife have adopted*[/align][align=center]* 3 and have 3 of their own*[/align][align=center]* and has taken in over 100 foster children.*[/align][align=center]*They have always had an infant in their home since they couldn't have anymore of their own.*[/align][align=center]*Those toddlers are lucky little kids.*[/align][align=center]*With Special Parents*[/align][align=center]*and a very special*[/align][align=center]*"POP PA"*[/align][align=center]*oh, i love babies......my story goes much deeper but i'm going to leave it right there......*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*anyone else got a new baby?*[/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## madman (May 29, 2008)

yo cap congrats ! beautiful! im happy for ya bro! hey lobe the 20,000 puce flask comment  funny stuff! mike


----------



## capsoda (May 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Him, his big bro and I are going to have alot of fun doing "Man Stuff" and I already have plans for digging tools, a guitar, piano, a great set of Craftsman mechanic wrenches and college. Not necessaraly in that order. 

 Hey Lobemeister, got your shotgun oiled and your valium handy??? [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Tony14 (May 30, 2008)

congrats warren []


----------



## appliedlips (May 30, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your family Warren.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 30, 2008)

Lucky pop pop!.................Lucky kid!!

 A toast    >-|    to you and yours!!!


----------



## RedGinger (May 30, 2008)

Better put some boots on.


----------



## capsoda (May 30, 2008)

Yep, that'll prolly scare the crap outta him. Personally I enjoyed cranking the Browning Deer Master 12ga pump. Made the hide be hind my daughters. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Hey Buster, Congrats man. It takes a special person to adopt and I am sure there is a special place in Heaven for thouse who do.

 Thanks everyone. 3 days old and he holdes his head up already and looks around the room. He also coos at Paw paw. I love it.[]


----------



## Stardust (May 30, 2008)

*LONG TIME NO SEE MR CAT.*​*LOOKING GOOD*​*LITTLE BIT OLDER *​*THAN THE LAST TIME*​*I SAW YOU*​​*GOOD LUCK WITH*​*THE KITTEN*​*OH BOY*​*WAS THAT*​*A HARD*​*NIGHT FOR ME*​​*WAIT TILL SHE*​*IS A FEW MINS*​*LATE PAST HER*​*CURFEW.............*​*WATCH YOUR BP*​*GO UP....*​*AND*​* THE EXCUSES*​*THEY COME UP WITH.*​*CAN'T BELIEVE *​*I *​*DON'T HAVE A GRAY*​*HAIR ON MY*​*HEAD*​​*GOOD LUCK*​*&*​*LAUR WAS *​*RIGHT*​*PUT ON*​*YOUR*​*BOOTS.*​*LOL!*​​*AND IF YOU*​*NEED SOME EXTRA SUPPORT*​*THAT NIGHT*​*DROP ME AN E-MAIL.*​*I'LL LEND YA  AN EAR..*​*"MEOW"*​​*IT'S ONLY JUST BEGUN.*​*~DUSTY~*​


----------



## lego110 (May 30, 2008)

congratulations on the baby. 

 lobbcat. when my cousin went on her first date my uncle was cleaning his gun when the guy showed up to get her.


----------



## RedGinger (May 30, 2008)

Good idea Cap and Lego.  Lucky girls!


----------



## deer4x4 (May 31, 2008)

congrat cap cute little one there i had 3 girl , boy , girl they are now 23, 21, 16, and hey lobes you remind of that guy on friends  
  you all have a good one again cute little one there 
 bob


----------



## RedGinger (May 31, 2008)

Hear that Rich?  You look like a movie star.  I look like one too (Casper) lol.


----------



## RedGinger (May 31, 2008)

I do have a big head and no tan.


----------



## RedGinger (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, for the flood. JK


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

i like how you tried to make this thread about you.

 congrats cap


----------



## Stardust (Jun 1, 2008)

[align=center]*Let's get back to what this *[/align][align=center]*Post is all about Babies*[/align][align=center]*and good whishes*[/align][align=center]*[] [] [] []*[/align] [align=center]*YouTube - BABY OF MINE*[/align][align=center]*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D91MuycmQQA*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]


*YouTube - Little Potato: Noah @ 9 mnths*[/align]*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC53Zvo66s4&feature=related*​​step outside and have for fight boys!​​​​[align=center][/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

And the plague 
Begins, spread from post to post.
Until            it                 is                   cured.


----------



## ms. hooser jars (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations to the new additions and their families. The pitter patter of little feet is a wonderful sound in a home. Blessings to all![]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone, Thanks very much. I wouldn't worry to much about the wandering conversation. Do it myself now and then but I don't mean any harm by it. If you read some of the older threads you will find it happens all the time and usually gets back on subject eventually and some time it is funny as hell.

 Fat and old!!! I resemble that remark!!! I make you look like the stick man Rich.

 Hey matt, You been doing any good diggin lately???


----------

